# Hi !



## Richards097 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello! This is my first beauty forum I have joined! I am here looking to meet makeup fanatics like myself! I have dry skin and I am very porcelain due to medical issues. I would like assistance if possible finding makeup that would be good for me to wear! (-:


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 20, 2017)

"Good for me to wear" depends a lot on your preferences and your needs.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 20, 2017)

(oops, double post.)


----------

